# Upgrades for OCR 1?



## Spyjunior (Aug 10, 2004)

Well I just picked up my new 2004.5 (half-year) OCR 1, and really like it! I went for a short spin today, and am really happy with the purchase. Got it from Performance for $920, and am getting almost $200 in store credit from their buyers program. Not a bad deal. Anyway, I'm wondering what upgrades you think are worth the change. I'm going to see how I like the stock saddle, pedals and tires before bailing on them. My riding is a conditioning alternative to beating my knees to death by running! I may be interested in some fun rides / racing in the future. I've already changed to koolstop brake pads. Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.

PS - The reviews on this site were extremely helpful in getting me pointed in the right direction in sorting out the models that were part of my final decision making process. Thanks!


----------

